# Removing metal window buck



## vkaura (Dec 20, 2010)

The metal buck in our basement window opening has rusted badly. Part of the buck metal has split due to rust. The buck was likely put when the basement walls were poured. How to take the meal buck out? 

I am in Chicago area if anyone in trade is interested.


Would appreciate any suggestions.
Thanks
vik


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture, we can not see what your seeing without one.


----------



## vkaura (Dec 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture, we can not see what your seeing without one.


Just uploaded pictures. Thanks.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Vk60564 said:


> The metal buck in our basement window opening has rusted badly.


That "buck" looks more like galvanized sheet metal trim.




> How to take the meal buck out?


With implements of destruction and in reverse order of how it was installed.
Start with removing the window .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove window, remove trim and casing, cut the frame in 1/2 in the middle and pry it out and replace.
A sawsall and a 4-1/2" grinder will do it.


----------



## vkaura (Dec 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Remove window, remove trim and casing, cut the frame in 1/2 in the middle and pry it out and replace.
> A sawsall and a 4-1/2" grinder will do it.


A few follow up questions:

1. Will prying work for the "fins" in the buck that are in the concrete? I am windering if it will take out big chunks of concrete. 

2. What would you recommend replacing the metal buck with? Some kind of treated wood or composite?

Thanks
Vik
Chicago area


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Word is trickling back to me. I use folks up North in Winnetka but should have remembered Restoration Hardware. In looking their place in Naperville has closed I guess but I am told the place in Oak Brook is still open. Might be worth a chat with them about real window contractors in your area. 

West suburban types worry me at times. :laughingo you need me to draw you a map to show how to get from Naperville to Oak Brook?

I should have more recommendations soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd lean toward getting a window professional to do it. Mainly because bending the metal to make a proper and decent looking flashing around it is a hassle unless you have a long enough metal bending brake.


----------

